
Life as an XPO Logistics Warehouse Worker in the US (NYT the Daily Podcast) - javaIsGreat
https://art19.com/shows/the-daily/episodes/fee93441-edb8-4236-8b03-ef2f503e5be6
======
beart
I write software for distribution centers (DC) and end up traveling to a lot
of these warehouses (not XPO in particular).

In my experience, it is a tedious job with long hours in a noisy environment.
A lot of the DCs are run more like high schools, where employees are expected
to know nothing and are not allowed to do anything without asking for
permission unless it is during the normally scheduled time. I would not call
it difficult work, but it certainly isn't fun.

That said, they are not all as terrible as this experience. It seems to
largely depend on the mentality of the supervisors, as they have a great deal
of authority over large numbers of people in the warehouse. Once you get above
the supervisor level, management typically does not know or want to know about
what is happening on the floor as long as the numbers are being hit and the
conveyor keeps running.

~~~
javaIsGreat
Ive worked in factories in the US in a software/robotics role so the general
terribleness of her job didnt surprise me.

Sounds like they have a few terrible managers/shift leaders there to say the
least.

Those environments are taxing to work in, poor benifits, lack of dignity given
to lower level employees, and i thought it was a great podcast to be released
on black friday weekend as we all buy things online.

~~~
beart
Yes, so much of this just comes down to what management feels like doing / not
doing. I've been to major national warehouses that offer normal working hours
(9 AM to 7 PM) and a relatively tolerable environment (even some daycare
options) while still being massively profitable. Still, even at these better
warehouses, any failures or problems mean staying past your normal shift time
until the work is done.

I was actually just discussing Amazon with my wife from the consumer side of
this. I have Amazon Prime, but everything I just ordered online around Black
Friday is intended for Christmas. I really don't need it delivered in two
days, certainly not at the human cost we read about. However, I don't see any
real (other than moral) incentive not to order it as a Prime shipment, and
that is the default option.

I wonder what impact it would have if Amazon were to not set 'Prime' as the
default shipping option, or offer discounts on non-prime shipments for Prime
customers.

~~~
javaIsGreat
Fellow prime customer, share your thoughts there 100%.

I know they incentivize not choosing fast delivery with 5 dollars in coupons
for new Amazon service (pantry, music, etc.). But if im buying something,
chances are i need it yesterday, i dont want to sign up for Audible or
something.

I was thinking after the podcast, Amazon, and really all of these logistics
companies, market to customers "were at scale, autonomous, our tech cant be
beat", when in reality there are just thousands of humans running/driving
around warehouses putting things in boxes.

God speed

